
Facebook replaces Flash by HTML5 for videos - sultansaladin
http://thephonesgsm.blogspot.com/2015/12/facebook-replaces-flash-for-html5-for.html
======
kenOfYugen
Maybe it's time browsers improve the decoding performance of HTML5 videos.

~~~
sultansaladin
HTML5 will probably be the default video player everywhere in the following
years

